# company relocation



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,
my company is considering relocating to AD. Would it be necessary to do all residency steps: ie medicals, id, driving license etc from scratch in AD since the company would basically become a new company? 

Thx
Gianera


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

gianera said:


> Hello,
> my company is considering relocating to AD. Would it be necessary to do all residency steps: ie medicals, id, driving license etc from scratch in AD since the company would basically become a new company?
> 
> Thx
> Gianera


Yes a new trade licence would require cancel and apply for all new visas under the new company and associated EID renewal, medicals etc as with any new visa app. 

Driving licences and personal bank accounts should be fine; company would need a new bank account associated with the new licence, as well as TPL and medical insurance.


----------

